# Main > News >  [Rite Publishing] Evocative City Sites: Kavit M. Tors Emporium

## Qwilion

*Evocative City Sites: Kavit M. Tors Emporium of Collectible Curiosities*

_Kavit M. Tor's Emporium of Collectible Curiosities_ is a place that is easy to stumble upon, a place where you always seem to get a great deal, a place full of facinating mysterious and exotic items, a place  where the only thing not for sale is Kavit's smoking pipes and his caged monkey, but buyer beware for there is not a liberal return policy and it is a place that may not be there tomorrow!

This product includes:

Pit-Fiend-Bound Human Sorcerer (Infernal)(CR 12) 

Ebon Servitor Gargoyle Ranger (CR  :Cool:  

Monkey Monk /Blind Master (CR 7)

All for only 1.99 at RpgNow, Check it out HERE

----------

